# How To? Frozen Bloodworms.



## sheldonwitt (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey friends,

I just recently switched my Betta from his small bowl into a new 6.5 Gal tank with gravel and live plants, and a real log.*

I wanted to wait until I made the switch before I started feeding him the frozen bloodworms I bought for him.

I just wanted to clarify, before I feed them to him for the first time tonight, exactly how I go about this.

They are frozen into approx. 1/4 inch cubes as I'm sure you are all familiar with.

Do I just take it and chip off 1/4 of the cube and drop it in the tank?*

Thank you for you help.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

What I do it break the cube apart and then take a tiny bit of it to thaw. I have a pill organizer to put the thawed bit in, that way I can't forget what day of the week it was thawed and I won't keep it too long.

Once thawed (usually just takes a few minutes) I use a bamboo skewer to pick up a single bloodworm and feed my Betta that way. It is much more controlled than just putting the frozen bit of the cube in the tank. You don't want to overfeed or have rotting food in the tank.

Anything I don't thaw gets put back in the freezer. I have the package in a re-sealable freezer bag.

Anything I thaw I only keep for about 2 days max. If there is any left I throw it out. I don't want to feed anything that might be spoiled is why.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I usually take a cube and cut it into fourths--because you only have one betta (I have 6+) you might want to cut it into sixths or eighths. You dont want to drop it into the tank frozen, instead, use a small cup (I use the cup my betta came home in) or a plate and allow the cube to thaw completely. I put a bit of tank water in the bottom of the cup to help it thaw faster and to make it easier to feed to my bettas. You should try not to handle the blood worms a lot, since a lot of people end up being quite allergic to them. I use a pipette like these: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8940 to feed my bettas one worm at a time. You should only feed your betta 3-4 worms at a time, less if it is a smaller or younger betta.


----------

